# Hull zeebrugge ferry crossing



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

have used this crossing many times with a car,now hoping to get a motorhome and travel with our dog.
I have never seen kennels on board ,which deck are they on ? Normally you cant go to car decks after setting sail.Anyone done this crossing with a dog .Would you recommend it.It lovely for us but unsure on what the dog has to put up with?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't think P&O offer the PETS service ie scanning the chip at embarkation on either side. That is the first thing to check


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

The p&O website
http://www.poferries.com/tourist/content/pages/template/onboard_taking_your_pet_1Taking_your_pet.htm

Shows the details of taking a dog Hull to Zeebrugge. As you know its quite a long crossing and if you use it I would be interrested to know how you get on.

Prior to taking the dog and a motorhome we used this route with the car but the Eurotunnel is great. Take Tesco vouchers,£30 for the dog and 35 minutes crossing but it is 400 miles more on a round trip compared with Hull.

Sam


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Cannot say the conditions etc but I have seen many passengers take dogs on Hull/Zeebrugge/Rotterdam ferries.

Give them a ring and ask they are very helpful.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Hi BryansDad,

As this route is close to where we live we decided to take a trip (in 2007) as foot passengers and asked to see the kennels to see if we would put our dog in them.

We were shown the kennels which were in what looked like a large cupboard and the individuaal kennels were stacked 2 high. Presumably big dogs on the bottom, little ones on top! At the time there were no dogs on board and it was an easy decision for us to make. No thanks!!

Always the tunnel for us.

Sue


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Hull Zeebrugge Crossing*

Hi, We used this crossing with our 2 Goldies in 2007. The kennels were clean and fresh water was available. One of the deck hands was quick to point out that other dog owners usually leave their pets in their vehicles. I guess it would be easier for them not having to clean out a kennel if there was a doggy accident during the night which is precisely why we chose the kennel option as we had a car and NEW caravan at that time. We were allowed access to them during the voyage and were accompanied by a member of staff for their last walk and pee on the car deck before we retired to bed. Needless to say they were both very happy to see us the next morning and had no 'accidents' to report I'm glad to say. We have also used the Plymouth Santander ferry with the dogs. A more professional kennel set up with purpose built stainless steel kennels on the upper deck where you can sit and exercise your dog to your hearts content. In fact we saw one dedicated owner sit up all night in the kennels to keep his dog company. We would happily use Hull Zeebrugge again but this time as we have now changed to a Motorhome and have only one Goldie, who is a very frequent traveller, we would be happy to leave her in the van.


----------

